# Finishing End Taste of Rhubarb Raspberry



## MrWrong (Oct 12, 2011)

hello Folks,

I started a Rhubarb Raspberry wine back in April. I racked it today (3rd time) and though I really liked the initial taste the after taste though not bad was rather unimpressive. I am wondering if their is anything that I could add at this stage to spruce up the taste at the end. Or maybe I should give it more time. Your suggestions would be appreciated. 

MrWrong


----------



## lloyd (Oct 12, 2011)

Back sweeten and add glycerin. there are some raspberry flavorings out there that could help. an fpack might be the ticket to improving the taste


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 13, 2011)

You didn't mention the gravity of the wine. Like Lloyd said adding some inverted sugar will greatly enhance the flavor.


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 15, 2011)

I've made a few batches of rhubarb myself. What were your starting numbers?

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 15, 2011)

lloyd said:


> Back sweeten and add glycerin. there are some raspberry flavorings out there that could help. an fpack might be the ticket to improving the taste



Consider De Vinci Coffee syrups. They may have a strawberry. Do a bench trail first though before adding it to the entire batch.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 15, 2011)

The best raspberry syrup out there is Marco Polo by far. They have a few other flavors and its all natural, just condensed raspberry concentrate. one taste of this stuff and youll be buying it to pour on your hotcakes also!!!!!!
www.amazon.com/Marco-Polo-Raspberry-Syrup-FL-oz/dp/B000NY6PNE


----------



## MrWrong (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I started wine 1.096 S.G. This was too high. I do not know the S.G. now but it is dry.

So inverted sugar and glycerine will help with the taste? I had no idea.


I am gonna look into that raspberry syrup! Sounds great. 

MrWrong


----------



## MrWrong (Oct 17, 2011)

I think the syrup will be hard to find in Canada. Too bad, I absolutely love raspberry flavor. The one place from the states that ships up here charges 28$ per bottle for shipping!




Wade E said:


> The best raspberry syrup out there is Marco Polo by far. They have a few other flavors and its all natural, just condensed raspberry concentrate. one taste of this stuff and youll be buying it to pour on your hotcakes also!!!!!!
> www.amazon.com/Marco-Polo-Raspberry-Syrup-FL-oz/dp/B000NY6PNE


----------

